# Tonkinese



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Does anyone here have a Tonkinese? I assume this is a Vietnamese breed? More info?


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

Never heard of them,sorry :|


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

MyCatRocks1121 said:


> Never heard of them,sorry :|


Just looked them up! They are darling they look like they have a bit of Siamese in them!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I believe I missspelled:the name of the breed is TONKINGESE.


----------



## Cosmo-the-cat (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in Istanbul, I have a cross between Tortie Point Himalayan (father) / Tonkinese (mother). A vet friend introduced us to her, She's born at a family home (not bred by a professional breeder or bought from a petshop) there were three kittens; one female and two male. Me and my other two friends decided the most playful and brave one (surprisingly it was the female one), I searched up for Himalayan/Tonkinese mix on the internet later and I found that it was a -not yet- approved crossbred cat called 'Layamese'. It doesn't bother me, since I love this cute little thing, and it was not a part of the moneycraving business, plus this situation made me knew about the father and the mother..

Anyways, I believe she shows perfectly how a Layanese (again not recognized by most countries) can look like. She has the blue eyes and the body shape showing strength of the Tonkinese, cute look coming from the Himalayan, and she still has her baby coat in color; mink, and will be semi-long haired adult.

She has advanced acrobatic moves, very energetic, cautious, very curious, brave and very affectionate.. She likes to sleep on my lap, in my bed, or on my old PJs, she never wakes me up crying or playing, she's incredibly intelligent and a very quick learner, I can almost believe that she can understand what I'm talking about when I'm talking to her every time. I love her so much, she changed so much in my life in this very little time spent together and more to come 

I'm thinking her getting used to take baths with water and to use the toilet in the following future when she grows little more. I don't know if I get her spayed or not, because a friend of mine has got another Tonkinese (father) / Blue Lynx Point Himalayan (mother) mix male kitten which will be a very close good known father and a perfect match up, we'll decide until she's 4.5 months old.

So here is my little 'Cosmo' when she first came (8 weeks old): http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cosmo-the-cat/123439194357951


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The Tonkinese is I belive an American breed bred from Burmese and Siamese cats.


----------

